# I maybe will get this pup next



## Ronni (Oct 25, 2022)

It’s a 5 month old Chinese Crested Powderpuff. A rescue situation. Not sure yet but the situation is tugging at my heart 

Cute face!!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 28, 2022)

He's adorable.  Hope you get em. ♥


----------



## Ronni (Oct 29, 2022)

I’m a soft touch!  Meet Remy. 





Hanging out with the old man of the house


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

Yea! Another new family member. Hi Remy!


----------



## MountainRa (Oct 29, 2022)

I’m so relieved you gave him a home.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 29, 2022)

Over the years we have had six cocker spaniels. There is one thing that puts me off a seventh, our age. My sister passed away a couple of years ago, her dog was just 18 months old. Thankfully a second sister took the dog in. Nobody knows the future, of course and I am so pleased that Ronni has fallen in love with a cute face 5 month old Chinese Crested Powderpuff, how could you not?

That cute appeal is such a magnetic draw.

See what I mean?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2022)

Wonderful news! Remy is beautiful. Many happy days ahead for you all!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 29, 2022)

*What a darling! Delighted you gave him his forever home.*


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 29, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I’m a soft touch!  Meet Remy.
> 
> View attachment 247226
> View attachment 247227
> ...


The dear old man looks delighted!


----------



## Oldntired (Oct 29, 2022)

Precious!! So glad you gave him a home.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 29, 2022)

Bless your heart, Ronni. 
Remy already looks comfortable in his new home.
I love seeing him snuggling with his new sibling already


----------



## Ronni (Oct 29, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Over the years we have had six cocker spaniels. There is one thing that puts me off a seventh, our age. My sister passed away a couple of years ago, her dog was just 18 months old. Thankfully a second sister took the dog in. Nobody knows the future, of course and I am so pleased that Ronni has fallen in love with a cute face 5 month old Chinese Crested Powderpuff, how could you not?


Clearly we couldn’t! 

I’m almost 70, Ron’s 76. We’re both fit and healthy and mobile, but you never know what the future will bring! I’ll still foster here and there as I have been doing, though Remy will likely be our last dog.

But because we’re old, I didn’t make this decision lightly, and only AFTER a frank discussion with my daughter. She is in full agreement with adopting whatever animals are left after we’re gone or can’t take care of them any more. There likely won’t be any left but Remy because our others are old and sick. But whatever, she will gladly take them so that they won’t end up in a shelter somewhere.

She may end up finding a new home for the ones left and that’s fine too, I trust her completely to find the perfect fit.

Given how dedicated I am to rescue and the work I do as a volunteer, I have no intention of adding to the homeless or abandoned dog population!


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 29, 2022)

This is Rosie, our fourth Spaniel, she was with us for sixteen years, if a seventh puppy lived that long I would have to live until I was 92 to survive her. Unlike Ronni, we have no children and therefore no grandchildren. But reminiscing Rosie tugs at the heart strings.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 29, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> This is Rosie, our fourth Spaniel, she was with us for sixteen years, if a seventh puppy lived that long I would have to live until I was 92 to survive her. Unlike Ronni, we have no children and therefore no grandchildren. But reminiscing Rosie tugs at the heart strings.
> View attachment 247279


Rosie is lovely  No wonder you’re nostalgic!

You could foster?  It will give you a dog to focus your attention on but without the commitment. And so many need help.


----------

